# Ford 1720 seat removal



## Momohunter (Jun 23, 2015)

Well after 20 some years I got tired of a wet but every time it rains and getting pinched by the seat cracks every time I move so I broke down and bought a new seat. Anyone ever done this before? It looks strait forward but I can't figure out how to get the old seat off without cutting the brackets. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Momohunter,

Good to see new faces on the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

Attached are parts diagrams for all 1720 seats in the Official New Holland Online Parts Store. Hopefully you can see the way to get the seat off using these diagrams.


----------



## Momohunter (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks edf I have those the problem is the seat pivots on a rod. The bracket on the factory seat is welded on so you cannot spread them to get it off


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

According to the drawings, the rod has snap rings on both ends. Pull them off and slide the rod out. If the rod is welded, get a hacksaw in between frames and cut the rod.


----------



## Momohunter (Jun 23, 2015)

Had already tried that it would not budge and there was no way to get to it with a hacksaw. I did however get it off. I beat the seat hinge brackets with a sledgehammer till I could slide one end out


----------



## bobbymaxwell (May 23, 2016)

I know it's been over a year, momohunter, but how did you get the new seat on? I, too, have a pin that won't budge, probably because of rust. Any advice? Thanks...Bob


----------



## Ken Weinaug (Mar 2, 2019)

EdF said:


> Hi Momohunter,
> 
> Good to see new faces on the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.
> 
> Attached are parts diagrams for all 1720 seats in the Official New Holland Online Parts Store. Hopefully you can see the way to get the seat off using these diagrams.


Downloaded these PDFs and was very apparent how to remove old seat and replace with new one for Ford 1720. Simply remove the clips on both ends of the rod, then knock out the rod and the old seat is out. Gave the rod of good spray of WD40 before installing the new seat and reattaching the clips. Took less than 10 minutes once I knew what to do. Thanks much for posting the documents.


----------

